# Bernhardt Instruments Binnacle



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've just received one of these through the post and I'm impressed with it. Great build quality with a bracelet that uses screwed solid links throughout (including the end pieces). The engine is the ETA2824-2 which means a hacking manually windable movement & a quick set date. I'm not actually sure where the watch is made but the quality of the case & bracelet are excellent being finished in a combination of polished and brushed surfaces (it's maybe a bit blingy and I may have to tone it down a bit, I haven't decided yet but some brushing or beadblasting may be in order). The lume seems bright and evenly applied, the dial is a satin black/dark grey with a nice sheen to it. The bezel lines up at 12 but there's no luminous dot. The crown is large and screws down securely & I like the style of the hands, the date at 4 is a cool, slightly different touch. I think this is one watch where a white on black date display would be a mistake as the white background to the date display makes it look like the number 4 indices - very subtle.

I've seen these watches advertised elsewhere but I've always been put off from buying one by a couple of things - the name (sounds too much like barnacle to my mind!) & the indentations on the bezel between the 5, 10, 15 etc. However, having finally got hold of one, I can say that the pros definitely outweigh the cons.

I shall be keeping this one for a while I think


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Another picture


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I like that a lot Paul very clean dial, not sure about that bezel though.


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

Bollox!!! Just had a thought -I could have it blasted by Bry The Blaster .You're right Paul .A fine watch indeed .


----------



## obsidian (Sep 3, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> I'm not actually sure where the watch is made


Company is based in North Carolina, USA

As to where it's made, or where the components come from, that can be a tricky question these days, even for well established brands.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I think it very good for the money Paul









Now if it had a luminous pip in the bezel and was 42mm







just as well it isn't


----------



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm led to believe from what I've read elsewhere the watches are made in Hong Kong. A member from another forum contacted the manufacturer and was quoted USD85 ex works Hong Kong with sapphire crystal (or less 8usd if Mineral glass). They will make dials to your design but I guess there would be a minimum order quantity involved. I don't think these people are interested in selling individual watches, but then again I don't think the minimum order quantities are enormous either. A UK company was selling the same watch with their own dial design but I can't remember the company name. All the reviews of the Binnacle I've read have been favourable and they would appear to be good quality as I'm sure Paul has found. I nearly purchased one myself a while back but in the end decided the bezel was not for me.

Richard


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

My mate Andy (of Brietling Shark Fame) commented that the bezel looked a bit like the one on the Omegamatic.....

Can`t see it well in this photo but it`s the only one I could find on the web


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

It does look like the bezel on the Omegamatic. This is the first time I've heard of the Omegamatic. Is it a current model? I'll have to do a bit of research







.

The bezel is really the only downside to what is otherwise a good looking & well built watch. I've been wondering whether a complete O & W bezel assembly (bezel & insert) will fit??? Trouble is then it'll just be another Submariner clone







- not sure what to do with it other than just leave it as it is or sell it on


----------



## threean2 (Dec 31, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> It does look like the bezel on the Omegamatic. This is the first time I've heard of the Omegamatic. Is it a current model? I'll have to do a bit of research
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it....easy to read....I think it's nice to have a bezel that's not the norm....As long as there are no rough edges on it I'd leave it alone. The lume sounds good though. I think I read somewhere that you could purchase lume paint....


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

It's nice - I looked at em a while ago. Look forward to seeing it - if you don't flip it first.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

threean2 said:


> I think it's nice to have a bezel that's not the norm


I agree.

The bezel looks great.

So do the hands, especially the seconds.

A good-looking watch









Only (minor) downside for me is the logo - what is it, a Stuka?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Not sure what the logo is but it certainly isn't a Stuka


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

I've seen this, and it is very smart looking. I like the bezel, it is unusual and makes the watch stand out from the crowd a bit. Only thing I would change on it (and Paul has commented on this as wel) is that the watch is a bit 'bling' and a beadblasting would tone it down slightly.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Since Richard saw the watch yesterday I've had the old nylon scouring pad out and attacked the watch - giving it a brushed finish to the bracelet, bezel & case. It's now much more to my liking and I'm wearing it today. It's comfortable to wear but is a weighty piece - with 2 links removed from the bracelet (solid links throughout) it weighs close to 150g. The bracelet is close to (but not quite the equal of) my old Japy in terms of link thickness and build quality.

I don't think I'll be selling/trading it anytime soon (famous last words







).


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> It does look like the bezel on the Omegamatic. This is the first time I've heard of the Omegamatic. Is it a current model? I'll have to do a bit of research
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck with finding details about this watch, information seems difficult to come by, from the little information I have found it was an auto quartz similar to the Seikol Kinetics, I gather Omega only stopped making it a few years ago but they seem somewhat rare.









Neil Wood did have one for sale last year but I`ve been unable to find another listed anywhere.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I did a bit of searching for the Omegamatic via Google and found a picture on a site which had one for sale. It had sold for over Â£800+ (







) and seemed to have used a kinetic style auto quartz movement (as Mac says). I've no idea if they were success or not but it was quite a nice looking watch - sort of modern Omega Seamasterish case with the same (or at least a very similar looking) bezel as the Binnacle. I didn't really look much further than that but it may be worth looking on Omega's really rather excellent website for a few more results - surely they must have some details on the watch?


----------

